
CO2 shortage threatens US food and water supply - unholythree
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/20/carbon-dioxide-shortage-us-food-water-coronavirus
======
tomohawk
“The ethanol plants are not closed because of Federal government orders
related to COVID-19, but rather by market forces”.

Funny! The article is all about how governments are massively distorting the
market. US twiddling the ethanol supply. Russia/Saudi Arabia oil shenanigans.
Government ordered shutdowns massively reducing demand for fuel.

It's like violence. If it ain't working, we need more (government
intervention).

